# Delaware forest land to be leased to highest bidder for exclusive hunting rights



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Delaware state forest lands ..... Tunnell tract and Long tract will be leased for exclusive hunting rights. The state quietly announced this on their facebook page on Jan 30.

This is going to be a 1 year pilot program.....no other information is available and no one is answering questions


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Not quite state forest land...but I used to hunt state fish comission owned property that they leased to a "hunt club" which promptly posted it up and would actually have guys patrol . They even built an honest to god toll booth with an arm and everything on an old logging skid road.....bull $hit as far as I was concerned


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

cducer said:


> Delaware state forest lands ..... Tunnell tract and Long tract will be leased for exclusive hunting rights. The state quietly announced this on their facebook page on Jan 30.
> 
> This is going to be a 1 year pilot program.....no other information is available and no one is answering questions


I bet somebody will be paying big money for it.

Darin


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Seems like it should not be legal, considering the state lands are purchased with funds from hunters and fishermen and therefore should be available to hunters and fishermen . . .


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

10NKO said:


> Seems like it should not be legal, considering the state lands are purchased with funds from hunters and fishermen and therefore should be available to hunters and fishermen . . .



Yes you would think that is true..... in Delaware there are 2 types of state land..... State Forest and State Wildlife Areas.

Both are state "owned " properties yet have different rules and can alter access rules as they see fit. Forest properties are basically Loblolly Pine farms with basically rows of pine trees with logged out areas as the trees reach harvest size. they generate income from timber harvest
WMA's are old farm lands and marsh lands that are bought or donanted and are primarily public access sporting lands. income for these properties are from license sales and such.

A note..... as of 2017 all vehicles that are parked on WMA properties are required to have a Conservation Access Pass posted on their vehicles.
If you buy a hunting license this permit is free.... the average person who uses the properties for hiking and wildlife viewing have to pay a $35 fee.

I hunt the Long tract often as it is 5 minutes from my house and I will tell ya its a tough place. When the deer start feeling the pressure of hunters they go nocturnal and bed more on the adjoining private lands and still feed in the fields all night.


----------

